# Shared folders with Cyrus IMAP

## KermitTheFragger

Hi everyone! 

I recently moved from courier to cyrus imap, mainly because I'm playing arround with kerberos, and cyrus supports it fairly well.

The only problem I'm having is shared folders. Im using the internal (standard) namespace. I didn't really find anything usefull in the docs about it.

Is the only way to make a shared folder?

```

cm user.shared

sam user.shared anyone lrsp

```

I think there must be a beter way then this?

And is there a possibility to have all the email replies in the sent-items of the shared box, and not in the personal box of the user. Personally i fear this is more client side work.

Thanks in advance for any insight into the dark world of cyrus  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## KermitTheFragger

No cyrus imap expert among us ?  :Sad: 

----------

## Genone

better in what way ?

----------

## KermitTheFragger

your saying that this is the only way to make an shared mailbox in internal namespace?

It looked kinda strange to me because its suggests that the shared mailbox is a user while it is a special mailbox.

----------

## Genone

No, I was asking how you want it improved:

- better tool

- different location

- ...

```
cm shared

sam shared anyone lrsp
```

works for me btw (but I haven't tested if/how access with mail clients works)

----------

## KermitTheFragger

Well a different location would be nice  :Smile: 

Now when you subscribe to the shared folder its always a child of the user folder, wich looks kinda odd in (all) the client(s).

So it now looks like this:

```

+

|_+INBOX

|  |_Sent

|  |_Drafts

|  |_Trash

+_+User

   |_Shared   

```

Is there a way to correct this? so that it isnt a child of the user folder.

----------

## Genone

As I said, I can create a top-level mailbox just fine. I can also subscribe to it with squirrelmail and it shows up at the same level as INBOX.

----------

## KermitTheFragger

Do you use standard namespace?

The command you give to create your shared mailbox is something like this?? :

```

cm shared

sam shared anyone lrps

```

If i do that, the mailbox gets created, and shows correctly in the clients but the deliver program (postfix) is unable to drop mail in it  :Sad: 

----------

## Genone

So the problem is not with cyrus but with postfix (I don't use shared mailboxes myself).

----------

## KermitTheFragger

I think you hit the nail on the head.

The problem is, i have no clue howto send mail to an top level mailbox. In the older days of cyrus you needed to append "bb+" to the mail adres of the shared box. Like bb+Shared@somedomain.com. But this doesnt work anymore. 

I searched all of the web but just cant find anything. The cyrus docs dont say much about shared folders in standard namespace.

----------

## Genone

From the FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

>      * plus addressing - Plus addressing allows direct delivery to a particular mailbox (other than an INBOX). This is done in
> 
>        two ways.
> 
>        The first way allows delviery to a subfolder of a specific user's INBOX. This is done via an address of the form:
> ...

 

And from `man imapd.conf`:

 *Quote:*   

>        postuser: <none>
> 
>             Userid used  to  deliver  messages  to  shared  folders.   For  example,  if  set  to  "bb",  email  sent  to
> 
>             "bb+shared.blah"  would  be  delivered  to  the  "shared.blah"  folder.   By  default,  an  email  address of
> ...

 

But maybe you've already read that ...

----------

## KermitTheFragger

Its fixxed, thanks Genone.

The problem lied with postfix, it kept telling me about a unkown recipient. So i added a bb+shared.bla alias to the database, and that fixxed the problem.

----------

